# So...you want to make a pen



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

It has been mentioned that getting into pen turning is expensive and in some ways it is, but that initial cost can be greatly reduced by building many of your own jigs that are needed in this quest. It also has been requested to post some helpful tips for those who desire to enter this fun and addictive area of woodworking. I was going to go thru my favorites and search some of the forums I belong to and attempt to post a detailed list of ways to beat down the entry cost and help those that wish to explore pen turning further. Instead of doing the work myself, I am simply going to link you to some things already available and compiled by those who are far more advanced than I and have done a good job of making their ideas available to the community.

Let’s start with a look at how to make a pen. If you follow this link, you can get a “FREE” DVD that will give you a great first lesson in making a pen. Not only is the DVD free with no strings attached, but they will also send along a $10 off coupon for the first order you place with them. I took advantage of this a year ago and have never been pestered by these folks except to receive their catalog about every month or two, so do not hesitate ordering this.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/dvd.html


Next is a link that will show you how to make many of the jigs that others are trying to sell you and can save you a couple of hundred dollars by making simple ones yourself. Russ is an expert in pen making and he also has some great instructional videos and DVD although not “FREE”. This link will also take you thru a pictorial of “Basic” pen making and great for beginners.

http://www.woodturnerruss.com/Pen21.html

Below I have listed some additional links at random that offer different versions of the jigs and alternative methods of making your own and saving some money.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15992

http://www.penturners.org/content/BlankSquaring.pdf

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15468&SearchTerms=drill,vice

Last and not least in any way is a link where you can order Kip and Rex books and DVDs. I consider these 2 guys some of the best pen turners in the world. They do an excellent job taking you from starting out and in their 2nd DVD, they have all kinds of jigs and tips that can again save you at least 5 times the cost of the DVD. This link is also one of my favorite people to order pen supplies and kits from. Bill is a wonderful person and is highly respected for quality product and service in the pen making world. Oh and btw…. Bill also has his own pen making DVD available and you can learn a great deal from his as well.

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Additional%20Pen%20Turning%20Video's.htm


Okay…. As I promised, this should get anyone up and running that may have an interest in making pens. If you have any questions, I as well as many others who have recently joined us here, will be glad to help in any way possible.

Bj's style must be rubbing off on me... just look at all those links


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob N
I sure like the way you did your post with all the neat links ,,,LOL 

What do they say one picture is worth a 1000 words.  or in this case one URL is worth a 1000 words. 

Thanks again
Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Bob, here are a couple more for yah:

Pen Drilling Jigs:
http://www.davehylands.com/Wood-Working/Pen-Drilling-Jig/index.html
http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/i-dp-jig.htm

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a link to Freedom pens being made.. The fellow has free Red/White/Blue Corian for them.. I believe he still has some left.. He recieved BOXES of the stuff..
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=20167&page=1


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> Here's a link to Freedom pens being made.. The fellow has free Red/White/Blue Corian for them.. I believe he still has some left.. He recieved BOXES of the stuff..
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=20167&page=1


Thanks for the link and info Mike. Please note that these blanks were made available for turning pens for our troops in Iraq. Freedom Pens is a great project to contribute to. For anyone who loves to make pens and pick up some good practice, this is a very worth while project to get involved in. You can contact Jackie Outten at SawMill Creek for further info if interested.

Thanks for the great post Mike.


----------

